# Stupid spray-paint



## Vixenrath (Dec 31, 2008)

Alright, this is more of a costume question apposed to a fur-suit question.  But itâ€™s being used on a fur-suit, so it works.  Iâ€™m making a pair of steam-punk goggles for a fur-suit.  Iâ€™m using a tutorial found on threadbanger.  http://www.threadbanger.com/episode/iST_20080826

  I used an old baseball and some black spray-paint.  But now, the paint on the baseball is dry, but very very sticky.  It takes on thumbprints, and sticks to everything!  So I tried putting clear nail-polish on it, to seal it.  It made it bubble and flake off.  So I sprayed it again, and itâ€™s still sticky as all get-out.  Anyone know a way to make it not so sticky and still have it look black instead of gray like baby-powder would make it do?


----------



## Bladespark (Dec 31, 2008)

Spray paint is enamel, and enamels are picky about what they stick to.  They can react to humidity, to dirt, to certain materials, and sometimes I swear just because they feel like it.  I avoid them whenever possible.

You can try starting with a coat of gesso to help it stick, and sealing it with Mod Podge or white glue (nail polish is NOT good for anything you want to last more than a day or two, so even if it did work, it's not a good idea) and the spray paint might work, but it might not.  Ideally you need something other than spray paint.  In this case I'd recommend spirit based leather dye,  sharpie marker, or india ink as possible solutions, though you may want to test a little spot, let it dry, and make sure it's waterfast before going ahead with any of those, since I don't know exactly what baseball leather might be treated with, so it's hard to be sure what will stick and what won't.


----------



## Whiskeyfoxtrot (Dec 31, 2008)

You might also want to try sticking the painted leather in the oven and cooking it at a low temperature, like 170* for an hour or 2.


----------



## Ataris (Jan 1, 2009)

Be careful with the cooking option, the nail polish may react badly.


----------



## Frasque (Jan 1, 2009)

Grab a can of Testor's Dull Coat (usually where you buy enamels for model cars). I find it works well over acrylic paint.


----------



## embriel (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for posting the link to the tutorial XD It's really awesome :3
Sorry I can't help you out though D8


----------



## Vixenrath (Jan 1, 2009)

Not a problem Embriel!  Whiskeyfoxtrot; do I cook the leather before, or after painting it?


----------



## Whiskeyfoxtrot (Jan 1, 2009)

Paint the leather, and let it dry til its as dry as its going to get.  Then either throw it in the oven at the lowest temperature or you can throw it on the dash for you car and park it outside.
Another option you have is to start over and use uphostery dye from any auto parts store like Autozone.  This spray paint is meant to be sprayed on vinyl and cloth and will be flexible and non sticky.  I should work on leather.


----------



## doberman_pinscher (Jan 3, 2009)

It's gonna sound crazy, but a baseball is leather. Use some leather dye, made specifically for dying leather. It's color is dark, and will be colorfast, once it dries. Paint will always peel/flake or chip, of porous, flexible surfaces. Dye is permanent, it permeates the leather and won't crack, chip or peel...........


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jan 3, 2009)

doberman_pinscher said:


> It's gonna sound crazy, but a baseball is leather. Use some leather dye, made specifically for dying leather. It's color is dark, and will be colorfast, once it dries. Paint will always peel/flake or chip, of porous, flexible surfaces. Dye is permanent, it permeates the leather and won't crack, chip or peel...........



What he said ...

No, seriously, leather dye will penetrate the leather, becoming a permanent coloring.

One other thought is trying RC car paint, Tamaiya brand. It's lacquer, and it will penetrate the leather if you spray it on thick enough.

Kellan


----------

